# Ejector assembly,



## k4phd (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of a place where I could find an ejector assembly for a Liberty single action 44 magnum revolver. The gun was made in West Germany.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

k4phd said:


> Does anyone know of a place where I could find an ejector assembly for a Liberty single action 44 magnum revolver. The gun was made in West Germany.
> Thanks,
> Jim


give a call _LIBERTY ARMS CO Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts_


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm not sure who made the Liberty guns, but most of the German made guns were by J.P. Sauer & Sohn, of Suhl, Germany. As such probably an ejector assembly from a Hawes or Hy Hunter would work. You will need the ejector rod, ejector rod spring, ejector rod housing, and ejector housing screw. The screw would likely be your only source of trouble, maybe your guinsmith could identify what thread it has.

Bob Wright


----------



## k4phd (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the information.
Jim


----------

